# Vorgehensweise von Google



## Jack Skellington (1. April 2009)

Ich hab einige grundlegende Fragen bezüglich der Arbeitsweise von Google. Ich würde mich über eure Antworten sehr freuen.



*Frage 1:*
Google indexiert die Seite und legt eine Kopie im Cache ab. Angenommen ich ändere nun diese Seite nach einer Woche. Der Inhalt sowie die Überschrift werden verändert. Ist es möglich das der angelegte Cache überschreiben wird? Kann ich Google dazu zwingen?



*Frage 2:*
Gibt es Berichte wie viele Suchanfragen man am Tag an Google stellen darf? Google bietet eine API für Entwickler und erlaubt diesen 1.000 Anfragen am Tag. Was passiert wenn ich einfach so ohne mich anzumelden einfach 3.000 Anfragen an nur einem Tag versende. 



*Frage 3:*
Gibt es eine (deutschsprachige) Seite wo genau erklärt wird was die einzelnen Werte in der URL bedeuten? 

_Beispiel:_

```
google.de/search?hl=de&q=pfirsich&meta=&btnG=Google-Suche
```



*Frage 4:*
Auf meine Domains wurde einigemal von deiner Subdomain verlinkt. Bestraft Google solche Verlinkungen? Wie stark wird ein normaler und ein paralleler Link von einer Subdomain eingestuft? 
Angenommen für einen Link von Wikipedia.org bekommt man 10 Punkte auf sein Domain Konto. Bekommt man nun für einen Link von de.Wikipedia.org nur zB: 3 oder sogar den Wert -n. Also einen negativen Wert?




Bitte nur ernstgemeinte Antworten und keine April-Scherze!  
( Sonst stelle ich die Fragen in einer Woche nochmal! )


----------



## Gumbo (1. April 2009)

Zu 1.: Nein, Google entscheidet das selber. Du kannst aber mit gewissen Mitteln Google darauf hinweisen, dass regelmäßige Änderungen wahrscheinlich sind (siehe etwa sitemap.xml-Standard).

Zu 2.: Google wird sicher gewisse Mittel und Wege kennen, weitere Anfragen zu unterbinden. Das wird aber allgemein in den Nutzungsbedingungen nachzulesen sein.

Zu 3.: 
*hl*: Sprache
*q*: Suchanfrage (von engl. _query_)
*meta*: Suchort: „Das Web“, „Seiten auf Deutsch“, „Seiten aus Deutschland“
*btnG*: Suchart: normale Suche, „Auf gut Glück!“


----------

